# من يفيدنا بهذا الكتابOil Well Drilling Engineering, Principles and Practice



## engg90 (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد قمت بالبحث عن هذا الكتاب في كل مكان ولكن للاسف لم اجده ولاهميه هذا الكتاب لكل الدارسين لهندسه البترول فهو يعد مصدر رائع ومفيد لكل مهندس بترول .
ولهذا اقول جزأ الله خيرا كل من يساعدنا في ايجاد هذا الكتاب ويجعل مجهود عمله في ميزان حسناته .

اسم الكتاب :

Oil Well Drilling Engineering, Principles and Practice 

المؤلف :

Hussain Rabia 


دار النشر:

(Maryland: Graham
& Trotman Inc., 1986),


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (12 يناير 2009)

engg90 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لقد قمت بالبحث عن هذا الكتاب في كل مكان ولكن للاسف لم اجده ولاهميه هذا الكتاب لكل الدارسين لهندسه البترول فهو يعد مصدر رائع ومفيد لكل مهندس بترول .
> ولهذا اقول جزأ الله خيرا كل من يساعدنا في ايجاد هذا الكتاب ويجعل مجهود عمله في ميزان حسناته .
> ...



برجاء مراجعة الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/49945064...STRUCTION.html


----------



## engg90 (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​اخي اكرم كيلاني شكرا لك على مرورك وتجاوبك معي 
و واود ان اقول ان الرابط لم يعمل معي ولكن اذا كان قصدك على الكتاب الذي اسمه :

WELL ENGINEERING & CONSTRUCTION

لنفس الكاتب : Hussain Rabia  

فليس هذا الكتاب الذي قصدته :82: اذ ان هناك فرق كبير في محتوى الكتابين ولشمولية الكتاب الاول على اغلب مواضيع المتعلقه بهندسه البترول فهو ذو فايدة عظيمه جدا . فارجوا التجاوب معي :32: والبحث سويا حتى نجده :31: وتعم الفايده لجميع الاخوان.

ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## engg90 (30 يناير 2009)

اللهم انا لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن اللطف فيه 
​


----------



## شموخ النخيل (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة الكتاب WELL ENGINEERING & CONSTRUCTIONمرفوع على الرابط التالى
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=8fbf01c9e9167b1b56de621ae992b414


----------



## mecoengineer (16 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن اعادة رفع الكتب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

